# 2 plow trucks



## brianbrich1 (Dec 3, 2010)




----------



## brianbrich1 (Dec 3, 2010)

In the last 2 years both have had the following done.

Front end rebuild
Trans rebuild
Exhaust manifolds
New rotors brakes all around
New brakes and fuel lines replaced with I believe its called nickel cooper
New tires all around

Both trucks come with plows shown.
Blk Chevy also comes with saltdogg spreader


10k takes both.


----------



## brianbrich1 (Dec 3, 2010)

Bump it up.... Like to see these older timers move on out.....


----------

